# Brisket & Burnt Ends!



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Rubbed the packer brisket with a 50/50 mix of turbinado sugar and Tatonka Dust seasoning then smoked in cherry with the grill running 235º. Did this packer brisket a little different than norm... Instead of separating the flat and point at 160º (still wrapped in foil at 160º though) left them connected the duration of the cook and separated when the flat was done (much easier at this temp!); then coolered the flat to rest and chopped the point for burnt ends.


-----

Burnt ends with more 50/50 mix of turbinado sugar and Tatonka Dust seasoning added.


-----

Tender, nice bark and excellent flavor!


-----



Thanks for looking!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Want to come over and cook for me?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

that is impressive


----------

